# Mucinex and PreSeed... any success?



## Dandi

I've been obsessing over what I've read lately regarding the use mucinex and Preseed to help conceive. Has anyone tried this?

I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant this month because my temps have been all over the place and I've had two BFNs, so I'm just waiting on AF to come today so I can get ready to try this on my next cycle. I pretty much stay dehydrated and don't often have much cm, so I figure it's worth a shot while waiting for further testing this month.

I'd love to hear if anyone else is using this plan right now!


----------



## penelopejones

I used Preseed and did try Mucinex when I was trying to conceive my first. I forget now if i was actually using Mucinex the month I conceived, but I was definitely using Pre-Seed. Alas, it has not helped this time around. I got Conceive Plus to use this cycle, so we will see how that goes. Good luck!


----------



## utbabymomma

I used mucinex this month (I was sick so it was a happy coincidence that I started taking it so early). I only used mucinex and prenatal vitamins and we found out yesterday we are pregnant!!! I definitely think it helped. Because I was so sick at the beginning of the 6 day fertility window we only had intercourse the day before and the day of ovulation. I would definitely recommend using it to others. Good luck and plenty of baby dust :)


----------



## Dandi

Thanks Penelope! I'm going to check out Conceive Plus.

Congratulations UT! I'm definitely trying it this month, so maybe I will have the same luck.


----------



## utbabymomma

Thanks!! My fingers and toes are crossed for you :) I've heard good things about using evening primrose oil but I never tried it myself. Good luck!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, I happened just to look into Mucinex yesterday because I was curious. In the clinical studies there is conflicting research about the success, but that being said there is likely not going to be many more studies because it is an older drug and most studies are conducted by pharmaceutical companies :( My understanding is that it will help thin the mucus, but not necessarily produce more. Same way it helps with lung mucus, thins it out so you can cough it up. Blah! Although there are usually little side effects, and since I have an annoying little cough for a while now I am going to see if it works double duty this month. Lol! As for pressed it you are dehydrated, it will help get the little swimmers where they need to go ;). I did read somewhere that it could damage up to 11% of swimmers, but not able to track down the article to see for myself. My opinion is no harm no foul, and heard lots of stories like utbabymomma! GL!


----------



## penelopejones

I'm inspired, UT! If I don't get a bfp this month I'm going to try Mucinex. I don't really get tons of ewcm. I have a bad habit of not drinking enough water so I'm going to work on that too.


----------



## mh_ccl

When we were trying for our first, we used mucinex, baby aspirin , preseed, soft cups, and followed SMEP. I got pregnant with dd the first month we did all that.


----------



## utbabymomma

I am the same way. I don't drink nearly enough water. It definitely changed my CM for the better. Good luck!!!


----------



## Dandi

You guys have given me some great feedback, thanks! So now I have a plan down if this month is a bust. I'm still trying to decide between Preseed or Conceive Plus, but I'm going to use one of them, plus mucinex, and really pound the water every day, and follow SMEP. 

mh_ccl - That's the first I'd heard of the soft cups, so I looked it up. Very interesting! I'm going to keep that trick in mind too!


----------



## utbabymomma

Can't wait to hear back!!!


----------



## jessiecat

I used both the month i got pregnant! Cant hurt to try


----------

